# Ridiculous Lyft On-boarding!



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

I applied to drive with Lyft 2 days after I applied with Uber. I have been an Uber driver for a week now, but Lyft just keeps jerking me around. I spent an hour waiting in my car for a Lyft mentor to get hold of me. He had me drive 25 minutes to his apartment. He took pictures of my drivers license and of me. Since then, I have sent Lyft 2 more copies of my license, because they kept emailing saying the one they received wasn't good enough. Then they asked me to send another pic of myself, so I did. Each time this happens another day passes. Now they are requesting another pic of me. the one I sent them was perfect, shoulders up, centered. I think I've had enough. Is it even worth worrying about? Does Lyft even have many customers?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Dave P said:


> I applied to drive with Lyft 2 days after I applied with Uber. I have been an Uber driver for a week now, but Lyft just keeps jerking me around. I spent an hour waiting in my car for a Lyft mentor to get hold of me. He had me drive 25 minutes to his apartment. He took pictures of my drivers license and of me. Since then, I have sent Lyft 2 more copies of my license, because they kept emailing saying the one they received wasn't good enough. Then they asked me to send another pic of myself, so I did. Each time this happens another day passes. Now they are requesting another pic of me. the one I sent them was perfect, shoulders up, centered. I think I've had enough. Is it even worth worrying about? Does Lyft even have many customers?


What city are you located? Please add your city in your forum profile to make it easier to answer any question you might have.

It sounds like your Mentor was not very good. Unable to take proper pictures of you and your license. How much time did your Mentor spend with you?


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

I saw the pic he took of my license. It was fine. I spent at least an hour and a half with him. He was very obsessed with getting the photos right. re-positioned me several times and we moved my car 5 times in order to get the correct setting for it. Altogether, the process of getting a mentor, getting to him and then having him do his thing took 3 hours of my time. Which is fine, but now to have them just keep asking for the same things over and over is just too much. Each time they have asked for something, I have sent it and another day goes by, just to have them ask for it again. I just responded to (and denied) their latest request. It's just highly unprofessional and I am going to withdraw my application.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Dave P said:


> I saw the pic he took of my license. It was fine. I spent at least an hour and a half with him. He was very obsessed with getting the photos right. re-positioned me several times and we moved my car 5 times in order to get the correct setting for it. Altogether, the process of getting a mentor, getting to him and then having him do his thing took 3 hours of my time. Which is fine, but now to have them just keep asking for the same things over and over is just too much. Each time they have asked for something, I have sent it and another day goes by, just to have them ask for it again. I'm in the Inland Empire in California. I just responded to (and denied) their latest request. It's just highly unprofessional and I am going to withdraw my application.


i always find it worst to withdraw after all the time u wasted
u should just relax, take ur time
take another pic give it another day, still bad, send them another,


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

I get that, but I don't think I'm willing to waste anymore. I emailed Lyft support and told them I believe they have everything they need to activate my driver account and that if they could not do that with the many copies and photos they have, then they can just disregard my application. I'm over it. I guess I'm an Uber guy


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think it's ironic that uber and lyft demand instant service from the drivers, but are slow as molasses to provide service to the drivers.

The driver has 15 seconds to accept a ride.
The driver is probably going to be hosed if they are more than a couple minutes late.
The driver will likely be severely beaten if they so much as miss just one turn during a ride.
Get instant texts when they want you out driving due to a surge. Maybe it will be gone when you get there.

When you need something from them? My last question to lyft took 10 days for a reply. My questions to uber are between 1-3 days response, with about half ignored altogether.

For the ultimate twist, if someone posts anything to them on twitter, they get a reply in 1-3 hours. Makes a good show for the public.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It seems like the only person you would hurt by withdrawing would be yourself. 

I must have been lucky. I started the application on a Tuesday, had the inspection and mentor drive that afternoon, and was good to go by Friday.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

They're picky about the picture. Part of the reason is they edit it to put a new background in it. I had to send mine in again also. When you do, do it a few different ways so they have some to choose from.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

I remove images and change backgrounds for my business, no matter how crazy a background is I normally can do it, just takes time.... Less time then having a new pic uploaded after all the run around though....


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Just stick with it until you are approved. I don't think you will ever be sorry to have another option open to you when you need it.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Just stick with it until you are approved. I don't think you will ever be sorry to have another option open to you when you need it.


I'm not going to allow them to waste another minute of my time. Again, 3 hours wasted with a mentor who couldn't manage to take pictures properly. re-sent my license to them twice and a new pic once. These people are nuts! I'm just not willing to jump through anymore of their ridiculous hoops. I don't need them, I'll just drive for Uber.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Dave P said:


> I'm not going to allow them to waste another minute of my time. Again, 3 hours wasted with a mentor who couldn't manage to take pictures properly. re-sent my license to them twice and a new pic once. These people are nuts! I'm just not willing to jump through anymore of their ridiculous hoops. I don't need them, I'll just drive for Uber.


Your choice and I understand your frustrations, but you will only be hurting yourself by not seeing it through.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

See, that's where you're wrong. If more people refused to do business with companies who mistreat them, then the companies would need to change to survive. If the process of getting signed up is this frustrating and pointlessly difficult, then I can only imagine what it will be like actually working with them. My Uber sign up was a seamless process and I'm already getting my first check in the morning. Lyft has wasted my time, their mentors time and their own funds obtaining my driving record and background check. They paid crazy sign on bonuses to recruit drivers, yet their process discourages people from wanting to do business with them. If it's this difficult to get on-boarded, it must be a nightmare to get any kind of help from them as a driver. Am I bugged that I wasted all of this time and energy for nothing? Sure I am, but I have no reason to believe that my next re-submission is going to be the one that get's me on the road with them. They could conceivably keep asking for me to re-send things forever. They have used up their credit line line with me and have provided me with nothing in return. They have proven themselves to be unworthy of a partnership with me.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Thread closed.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

Ha, I just noticed your little quote. So you have an agenda here, since you're an x uberx driver driving for sidecar and Lyft and now you want to fake closing the thread. As if you have the power to do that. You a real prize dude.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Dave P said:


> Ha, I just noticed your little quote. So you have an agenda here, since you're an x uberx driver driving for sidecar and Lyft and now you want to fake closing the thread. As if you have the power to do that. You a real prize dude.


Right back at ya dude.


----------



## 206_Durango (Jul 14, 2014)

One less Lyft driver to compete with..


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dave P said:


> Ha, I just noticed your little quote. So you have an agenda here, since you're an x uberx driver driving for sidecar and Lyft and now you want to fake closing the thread. As if you have the power to do that. You a real prize dude.


Dude! Your reactions make it clear that patience and perseverance are not your strong suit. LookyLou was just trying to buck up your spirit...please don't impugn his motives! Both Uber and Lyft are a pain in the butt when it comes to driver support. This job requires patience of Job in dealing with the companies as well as passengers. All the best to you!


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah, his motives are pure, that's why he tried to trick me into thinking that the thread had been closed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dave P said:


> Yeah, his motives are pure, that's why he tried to trick me into thinking that the thread had been closed.


Dude that was his way saying that he didn't feel like engaging in the conversation with you any further.
And I don't blame him at all...you've got a schmucky attitude.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh my bad. I guess I need to apologize. I mistakenly thought that the way you stop engaging in a conversation on a message board was to stop typing. All this time, I thought "thread closed" was a message from an administrator that meant that you could no longer post messages in that thread. Thanks for straightening me out.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't imagine just driving for just one or the other. About half of my pax are Uber and half are Lyft. By cutting out Lyft you'd be cutting your earnings in half, at least here where I am.


----------



## Dave P (Aug 1, 2014)

Advice taken BeachBum. I think I'll just keep Lyft on the back burner.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Dave P said:


> Advice taken BeachBum. I think I'll just keep Lyft on the back burner.


i have both
and i dont regret having both
lyft also emailed me about sending another pic, i sent them 10 selfies hahah

hey bro if one of this companies come crashing down atleast u still have one to lean on


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Ha talk about first world problems. How hard is it to scan a picture, take a picture, email and repeat if necessary. I did cattle call interview in October when service didn't start from late February. I never heard anything. I got a new car in January and emailed support drive pay and sent insurance pictures registration everything I could think of. They never acknowledged anything and it took relentless calls and emails to finally have someone tell me wth was going on. They said I was rejected cause the Barbie bimbo who interviewed us didn't like my car. Well the second I called them on their mistake I was active for mentor session the next day. Just stick with it and laugh it off you will have a lot more to worry about with taxes and beuracracy.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Dave P said:


> Advice taken BeachBum. I think I'll just keep Lyft on the back burner.


Tell us about your mentor. What do we need to know about that creature?


----------



## Torque350 (Feb 3, 2015)

I tried to request a mentor today and was called by two people. Hashtag Lfyt sever problems. I told the first guy something came up (uber call/ real money) I have to cancel. He said, "ok" and canceled the session. I saw the cancelation alert on my screen. Then I got a call from another lfyt "mentor" and I told him the same and he became aggravated and was rude. I hung up and he called back demanding I cancel the session. I'm new to the lfyt process, and keep in mind I've already closed the app thinking it would remove all requests. Lyft mentor caller #2 said, "cancel it, you understand??". I hung up on him, opened the app and saw a Cancel button. They should test their app for bugs and not have rude "mentors" call me to see if I want to make $3-4 a ride. I feel your pain @Dave P

Do lfyt "mentors" get money for "mentoring"?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Torque350 said:


> I tried to request a mentor today and was called by two people. Hashtag Lfyt sever problems. I told the first guy something came up (uber call/ real money) I have to cancel. He said, "ok" and canceled the session. I saw the cancelation alert on my screen. Then I got a call from another lfyt "mentor" and I told him the same and he became aggravated and was rude. I hung up and he called back demanding I cancel the session. I'm new to the lfyt process, and keep in mind I've already closed the app thinking it would remove all requests. Lyft mentor caller #2 said, "cancel it, you understand??". I hung up on him, opened the app and saw a Cancel button. They should test their app for bugs and not have rude "mentors" call me to see if I want to make $3-4 a ride. I feel your pain @Dave P
> 
> Do lfyt "mentors" get money for "mentoring"?


Yes, they get about $35 each mentoring session.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Torque350 said:


> I tried to request a mentor today and was called by two people. Hashtag Lfyt sever problems. I told the first guy something came up (uber call/ real money) I have to cancel. He said, "ok" and canceled the session. I saw the cancelation alert on my screen. Then I got a call from another lfyt "mentor" and I told him the same and he became aggravated and was rude. I hung up and he called back demanding I cancel the session. I'm new to the lfyt process, and keep in mind I've already closed the app thinking it would remove all requests. Lyft mentor caller #2 said, "cancel it, you understand??". I hung up on him, opened the app and saw a Cancel button. They should test their app for bugs and not have rude "mentors" call me to see if I want to make $3-4 a ride. I feel your pain @Dave P
> 
> Do lfyt "mentors" get money for "mentoring"?


So. Don't make the mentor request until you are ready to actually do it. Simple.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Dave P said:


> I applied to drive with Lyft 2 days after I applied with Uber. I have been an Uber driver for a week now, but Lyft just keeps jerking me around. I spent an hour waiting in my car for a Lyft mentor to get hold of me. He had me drive 25 minutes to his apartment. He took pictures of my drivers license and of me. Since then, I have sent Lyft 2 more copies of my license, because they kept emailing saying the one they received wasn't good enough. Then they asked me to send another pic of myself, so I did. Each time this happens another day passes. Now they are requesting another pic of me. the one I sent them was perfect, shoulders up, centered. I think I've had enough. Is it even worth worrying about? Does Lyft even have many customers?


Just send them the same picture.


----------



## Torque350 (Feb 3, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> So. Don't make the mentor request until you are ready to actually do it. Simple.


I was and the and then a something came up. You're missing the point.


----------

